# Blurry sighting down range, will magnification help?



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

I've been having trouble lately seeing targets down range. Past 30 yards is really blurry when I am aiming through the peep and lining up the shot. Looking down range is ok, but looking thought the sight is a mess.

I've seen sights with magnification lens in them. I can see the pins and level just fine. Would some kind of lens help me see down range?

I understand peeps can also have lens also.

If anyone has experience with these, I'd really appreciate any advice you can give me.

Thanks!


----------



## jwbowen (Jul 19, 2009)

The magnified peeps allow you to see the pins but it will be blurry at the target. I haven't tried any scoped sights for my bow yet.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Try adjusting how far your sight housing is extended from the riser. You can't truly focus on the pins and the target and have them both be clear. Find a happy medium. And try to focus more on the target than the pins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Could possibly get it to clear up by playing with different sized peep also


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

A lens could help you . It would be nice if you knew someone that could let you use it before you bought one.
one think that may happen using a lens could put you in another class.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

More extension, smaller peep aperture.

Adding a lens adds many more levels of complexity. Including a jump to another class for most organizations.

-Grant


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Been all thru this in the past year. Sounds like you need glasses or contact lens. I gave in and got some glasses after using reading glasses for years, that cleared up the target. Adding a lens in a scope will make the target larger and more blurry because the glass does not transmit 100% of the light. You will also introduce glare problems in certain situations. A larger peep definitely helps. I tried all the verifiers and clarifiers and they all made it worse for me.
I ended up going to a HHA Kingpin TE with a 2" scope a rheostat and a 0.010" fiber optic pin. Put the scope as far out as it will go to get the pin in focus (like reading with longer arms). I use a 4X lens with a 1/4" peep (I have a 30 inch draw, a shorter draw may require a 3/16") you may need to drill out the peep a little, get it where the scope ring is centered in the peep. I just added a sunshield to my scope to help with glare, haven't evaluated it yet in a 3D scenario. It sucks getting old, but better than the alternative! Good luck


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Go to the first ASA shoot in Foley AL and talk to a vendor named Brian's Lens. Take your bow with you. Even if you don't shoot the tournament go and talk to Brian.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I was having trouble seeing the target well at 50 and 60 yards. I was basically just floating the pin where I though it was, and the pin was covering the target.

I bought a CBE Vertex 3D sight and bought 2,3 and 4x lenses for it so I could try several and see what worked, and return the others.

It made a big difference; I could now see the sight clearly at 50 and 60. I set my sight length where my peep (3/16") just outlined the scope ring, and focus on the bull, floating the pin. It is out of focus but it is a reference point anyway, looking at the target is more important.

Tha is my story, so I think a lens might help you. I returned the 2x and kept the 3x and 4x. Two guys at the pro shop prefer 2x lenses; the choice will come down to your eyes and your results.

For 3D, having a single-pin movable sight puts me out of the hunter class anyway, so adding a lensed scope was a no-brainier.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

In my mid to late 40's I had to start using a Verifier peep aperture to see my pins clear enough to aim with on 3d targets (Hunter class). However, the Verifier is not necessary for hunting because in the lower lighting conditions the pins weren't crazy bright so they were clear enough.

In my current open set up for 3D and indoor spots I don't use a lens in my peep and I use mainly a 4x lens and occasionally a 3x. My .010 pin is always perfectly lit up because I use an LP Light. The light is never turned all the way up because if it gets too bright it starbursts and I can't see where or how to aim. The 5 or so years it has been a challenge each year to find the best sight configuration for my eyes. I'm shooting the same indoor set up I used last year so maybe last seasons 3D sight will work.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

It doesn't matter if the target is a little blurry, bottom line is you want your pins, or spot on your lens to be crisp.


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

i agree, crisp pin is better than a crisp target, seems to work better for me anyway


----------



## walkabout39 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aim small, miss small. You can't aim small on a target you can't see or that is blurred. Focus on your target, not the pin, and let the pin settle over the spot you intend to hit. If you shift your focus from the target to the pin, you are loosing focus on the target which is what you intend to hit. If the target is an animal, it can move without you seeing it. This may cause the pin to blur slightly which is ok. However, if the pins are too blurry, you can use a smaller peep or add a verifier lens to your peep to clear up the pins. If the target is blurry, you can add a clarifier lens to the peep to clear the target picture. Keep in mind, if you use a verifier to clear up the pins, it will begin to blur the target. The opposite is true with the clarifier lens. If you are not shooting with your dominate eye, the pin blur is magnified. Aging only further complicates things. Magnifier lenses go in the sight housing and magnify the sight picture or target. I do not use them so I don't know if it will help clear the target or not. Also keep in mind, when you use any glass lenses, glare becomes an issue. In 3D shoots, you can have someone shield the glare with an umbrella of hat. That doesn't work in the woods. If you have to hunt with glass lenses, you have to pay attention to how you set you stands to avoid the sun rising and setting in front or behind your shooting lanes and hope the deer co-opperate.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

My info and advice came from a Vegas champ. So please don't believe me, ask a pro.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I believe it depends on your game if shooting 3d I believe you need to see the target clearly so you can pic a spot to hold on but if your punching paper I think you need a crisp pin so you know your in the middle with your pin but I also believe the target can't be a total blur


----------



## walkabout39 (Apr 27, 2011)

My information came from a pro. Multi time World Champion and Shooter of the Year with world records to his name. It has helped me tremendously. I agree you need to be able to see the pin and obviously you want it as clear as possible. I offered viable solution to help the situation. The point was, focus on the target and look though the pin while staying focused on the target, not the pin. I have never heard a pro / semi pro say to focus on the pin instead of the target or ping back and forth between the two. It is always pick the spot before you draw and focus on it throughout the entire shot sequence. If the pin is too blurry to see, obviously that needs to be corrected. Ultimately, if it's working for you with repeat-ability and you are satisfied with the results, there could be 100 ways that would be better but why change.


----------



## Freedom53 (Aug 2, 2014)

Look at a Speciality Archery peep with a verifier , try a smaller peep .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There are many, many Vegas, World and National champions! I've seen them argue among themselves about how to do things and what to use. When you narrow it down to a certain type of archery game and an individual archers tendencies and physical characteristics you can get a better idea of what may or may not work for you. 

A smaller peep hole sharpens images. Of course if it is too small it darkens too much.

How we see things can be unique to an individual. Distance, lighting, contrast and colors are all variables uniquely interpreted by an archer.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

I have presbyopia and an astigmatism in my dominant eye because of a cornea injury. When I shoot my compound I take my glasses off and use a 4X lens without a clarifier or verifier to have a perfect view. As best I can figure out it is about the same as an archer with perfect sight using a 2X lens. 

Unless your eyes are equally messed up what I do probably wouldn't work for you. The point is to try different setups and see (pun intended) what works for you. I had the luxury of spending a day at Lancaster Archery with my wife to find out what worked for me.

Oh, I kept my wife happy by buying her a dozen custom arrows with vane colors of her choice, then she shot them at the shop range while I continued shopping. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

